# tool lanyards???



## len (Sep 19, 2006)

I've been looking for a tool lanyard that is detachable. The closest I've come up with is a piece of tie line. I'd like something a little better, but something I can remove and attach to another tool. Suggestions?


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Sep 19, 2006)

SetWear makes something like your describing ... http://www.setwear.com/ToolLeash.html


----------



## Footer (Sep 19, 2006)

two beaners and a coiled phone cord... or simply buy a 25' phone cord and put it on all of you tools that you plan on taking into the air.


----------



## sound_nerd (Sep 19, 2006)

Duluth Trading Supply has very good ones. I have both versions of theirs, one with two 'biners, and one that has a 'biner on one end, and elastic cord on the other.


----------



## fosstech (Sep 19, 2006)

Tie line works for me. It's really cheap, reliable and doesn't get in the way too much.


----------



## tweetersaway (Sep 19, 2006)

I use a climbing duty carribeaner, with a smaller one that houses the tools which are all connected to the big one by tie wire. Kinda confusing set up, but it's safe and it works for me.


----------



## Peter (Sep 20, 2006)

Ya, everyone arround here uses tieline that is abit stiff, and they just loop it through a loop of itself and attach it / detach it that way... Simple, cheap, reliable.


----------



## soundlight (Sep 20, 2006)

Around here, it's either tie line or a coiled phone cord. The coiled phone cord works great when you don't want great big loops of tie line hanging around to get caught on the c-clamps when the electric flies out.


----------



## SndMan108 (Sep 20, 2006)

We use ones from www.toolsforstagecraft.com. They have snapclips on each end with a coiled plastic lanyard that is retractable. They come in multiple colors and my students love them.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 25, 2006)

I buy coiled black handset phone cord... which is getting hard to find by the way, in the cordless phone era... A basic biner and the big heat shrink tubing. Slide the tubing on the phone cord. Tie a good tight knot, then slip the heat shrink tubing over it and melt with your favorite heat source. They look like an expensive purchased product.


----------



## ship (Sep 26, 2006)

I used to make them out of telephone cords. Biggest challenge was applying a ring terminal to the cable which would both carry a shock load and not just crush than break the conductors crimped to the ring terminal ends.

A key ring to snap hook than often terminated it.

As opposed to attempting to crimp to terminate a telephone cord, one might have better success in making the phone cord become a loop and finding something similar to say a #6 store bought brass ferrulle or even Nicopress sleeve to ensure the loop stays in place as opposed to attempting to terminate the ends in a crimp.

Much better ways than with a crimp ring terminal. I would fold than crimp to some extent two wires together before attempting to crimp again a termnation.

This all said and even if phone cord is for the most part cheap, it's cheapest yet just to buy something no doubt.

Otherwise if memory serves, the telephone cables did the loop that terminated in a eyelet based snap hook on each end.

My cordless drill mostly uses the safety cable. Has a shoulder holster the cordless normally goes into. The safety snaps into one of it's eye rings for the belt. Been tested both in simulation and accident. On the drill, should I loose my balance, I do tend to drop the drill and grab for safety when I know there is a lanyard. Without this, I tend save myself yet also hold onto the tool.

The lanyard has more use than just dropping the tool on someone. It from drill to C-wrench allows the user to drop it and be assured they won't loose the tool. All while more importantly saving themselves from a fall. What is more important, you falling off a ladder but not letting go with a tool is a bad thing or grabbing the say ladder and not worrying about the tool.


----------



## rsmentele (Jul 28, 2020)

Look whos jumped on the tool lanyard wagon!








Tool Lanyards





www.milwaukeetool.com





Saw them in store. Look well made.


----------



## JAC (Jul 29, 2020)

This costs more than a couple of feet of tieline, but otherwise it's hard to beat.

Cetacea Mini Coil Tether | Electrician's Tools and Safety


----------



## Aaron S. (Apr 30, 2022)

I personally use These actually rated, and I never attach to my belt loop.


----------



## What Rigger? (May 2, 2022)

len said:


> I've been looking for a tool lanyard that is detachable. The closest I've come up with is a piece of tie line. I'd like something a little better, but something I can remove and attach to another tool. Suggestions?


C'mon y'all....Grainger is yo' friend! 
https://www.grainger.com/search/too...MIwdGK4bDB9wIVb8LCBB0mmgyREAAYAiAAEgIV6_D_BwE


----------



## RonaldBeal (May 2, 2022)

There is now an ANSI standard 121-2018 for tool tethers for overhead work (to prevent falling objects)
If your tether is for overhead work, look for a proper tether.


----------

